# Potty training - seriously...how long does it take?



## rock55 (Aug 31, 2019)

I'm hoping for some guidance and encouragement. I have a 5 1/2 month old male miniature poodle who is not yet potty trained. I've had him since 11 weeks of age. Recently he went 3 weeks with no accidents and then I eased up on monitoring him and he peed right at the door last week. Since then, he is back on strict schedule and all eyes on deck watching him. Last night he peed in the living room but since I watch him 100% of the time, I caught him in the act and rushed him outside where he finished peeing. He is crate trained and that helps along with regular feeding times. We have a bell at the door which he rings for pooping but rarely for peeing. I use praise and treats for rewards and he goes to same spot. He rarely drinks water during the daytime but in the evening he drinks lots and lots. Then wants to pee huge volumes and very frequently b/w 7:45pm and 8:45pm. He had his urine tested for infection and all is well so no issues there. My friend who used to be a vet tech noticed his huge drinking and excessive peeing last night and mentioned perhaps having blood work done or X-ray of bladder b/c she considers this abnormal. I've already had his urine tested and he holds it all night for 8-9 hours. I actually have to wake him up and encourage him to come out of his crate in the morning.......doesn't seem to be a morning puppy. ha ha. I do notice that bones and chewies cause him to drink lots of water and I tend to give him those each evening so perhaps I could try to not do that as much. During the day, I let him out for potty at 7am right when I leave for work. Then he is in his crate until 10am when the neighbor takes him out. Then I come home at 11:30am let him out and feed him and out again. Then neighbor takes him out again at 2pm. Then I come from work at 3:30 and take him out again. Is this too much time? Should I skip the 10am potty break so he can learn to hold his bladder longer? Again, I don't have issues except in the late evenings. Perhaps I should alternate b/w outside and crate time from 7:45 to 8:45pm since that's like the danger zone time. Any insight would be helpful. Perhaps he is too young or I expect too much too soon. Please help! I was up most of the night so frustrated over this!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Every dog is different. You seem to be doing a very good job so in your case it’s not because of mistakes you‘re making. It’s just a matter of your dog’s bladder (and brain) maturing.

It took a very long time with Beckie, my toy poodle. I was very experienced with puppies but had never seen one with such an immature bladder. If I remember correctly (they’re a long post about it) at 8 months she still had to go outside every two hours. At 1 year old she was pretty good but still making mistakes sometimes, although rarely.

Now she is 2 1/2 and very, very reliable. So hang in there. 

About chewies, they make dogs drink because they are very salty so I wouldn’t give them every night. Find something that doesn’t cause so much drinking. Also, you probably know this, but no rawhide, ever. They are very dangerous and can get stuck in your dog’s eosophagus and result in surgery or even death.

(I wouldn’t skip the 1030 am break because your puppy needs social time. Don’t worry about it, in time he will mature. I guarantee you this will post will only be a distant memory in a year).


----------



## rock55 (Aug 31, 2019)

Dechi said:


> Every dog is different. You seem to be doing a very good job so in your case it’s not because of mistakes you‘re making. It’s just a matter of your dog’s bladder (and brain) maturing.
> 
> It took a very long time with Beckie, my toy poodle. I was very experienced with puppies but had never seen one with such an immature bladder. If I remember correctly (they’re a long post about it) at 8 months she still had to go outside every two hours. At 1 year old she was pretty good but still making mistakes sometimes, although rarely.
> 
> ...


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I don't see anything wrong with what you're doing, and I'm very impressed with the daily schedule you've set up. Lucky puppy!

Peggy's 7.5 months and we still take her out every couple of hours during the day. The difference is that now she doesn't always potty. She still enjoys her sniff time, and loves stretching her legs, but sometimes she'll just pee, sometimes she'll just poop, and sometimes she does neither. This is a dramatic change from just 2 months ago.

At 5.5 months she was either tethered under a watchful eye or in her crate or exercise pen when indoors. And then it was _straight_ out for potty. She'd go every time (often both). And then straight back to being tethered or confined. We gave her no opportunity to have accidents.

Regarding evening water consumption, what sort of chewies do you use? I find the good ones (like Himalayan yak cheese) don't trigger the intense thirst that the less digestible ones do. Stuffed kongs are also a great option. Peggy loves a bit of banana in hers.

Note: If you do decide to change your current schedule, don't eliminate the mid-morning break or be sure to let your dog out twice before leaving for work, with a good bit of "jostling" activity in there to get the bladder and bowels moving. Mid-morning is a prime time for accidents. All the dogs I've had needed to go twice in the AM, sometimes rather close together.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Although there is some variability no puppy should be considered to be neuromuscularly developed enough to hold their bladder or bowel against pressure to go before they are 6 months old. They will understand the concept much sooner but they will not be able to control the needed sphincters.

When a puppy pees near the door to go to their potty spot generally they were trying to tell somebody to let them out. If the chew treats make him drink a lot then I would cut down on them.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Good info from everybody. I've got 2 mini boys, brothers from the same litter. I started a journal of their puppy days, and about 4 months in, I started a separate pee page . There were extended streaks of days, even weeks of not peeing inside, but it wasn't til they were about 7 months that there was maybe only 1 day in the month that the streak was broken. 

I actually think my bigger boy, Neo, wasn't the one breaking the streaks, so I think he was trained, able, and reliable by 6 months and my littler boy, Remo, took another month. 

How much water do you think he's taking on board in the evening?


----------



## rock55 (Aug 31, 2019)

Thank you for your help and wisdom! I generally give whatever they have at Petco.....esophagus, beef tail, etc. Good lovin' brand makes them. But he will have these on limited basis now and I'll look for alternatives. He doesn't like a Kong stuff with peanut butter? Who doesn't like peanut butter????? lol


----------



## rock55 (Aug 31, 2019)

Rose n Poos,
I am not sure how much water he drinks in the evenings but it has been a lot! I didn't give him any chewies that are salty yesterday evening and things went much better. No accidents or attempts and I crated and kept going outside and watched like a hawk. I feel much more hopeful with everyone's feedback! It has been ruff.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

rock55 said:


> Thank you for your help and wisdom! I generally give whatever they have at Petco.....esophagus, beef tail, etc. Good lovin' brand makes them. But he will have these on limited basis now and I'll look for alternatives. *He doesn't like a Kong stuff with peanut butter? Who doesn't like peanut butter????? lol*



Ha that is funny! None of our dogs likes kongs and at least Lily doesn't like peanut butter either. I think Javelin at best looks on PB as meh. Maybe just try smaller size on the chews (or maybe cut them in half.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Peggy far prefers the Kong tire to the traditional Kong. And it must be from their puppy line. The adult Kongs aren't as chewy and apparently not as fun?

If your dog likes fruit, this was a good one while Peggy was teething. Just a slice of frozen apple. For months, I kept pre-cut frozen fruits and veggies in a freezer bag. Whole foods (rather than dehydrated chews) have the added bonus of hydrating without triggering a mad dash to potty.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Really, you're doing fine. I agree with the others. And 6 months is really very average for a puppy to get house broken. Average...meaning that some take longer and others less time. They're all different. I've had puppies get pretty good by 3 to 3.5 months...no joke. (Lab and Shepherd) My Dobe took 10 months to be reliable, (akkk) the poodle boys here longer than that, which was my fault. But anyhow, don't despair...keep at it. It does show that your puppy is trying to go outside when he eliminates by the door...at least if that happens above coincidence. Those little sphincter muscles (purse string) take a while to get stronger like Lily says.

I'd definitely cut out most or all of those salty, brine soaked chew things. I don't know that they're all that healthy anyhow.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

These are Peggy's favourite, even still, with her adult teeth, and they don't make her thirsty: 









BONES & CHEWS Himalayan Cheese Large Dog Treats, 3 count - Chewy.com


Buy Bones & Chews Himalayan Cheese Large Dog Treats, 3 count at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com





Well worth the cost for us. They're fully digestible, not smelly or sticky, and when they get down to a nub, you just pop them in the microwave for a crunchy pooch-approved snack. Peggy can hardly sit still while there's a puff cooling.


----------



## rock55 (Aug 31, 2019)

lily cd re said:


> Ha that is funny! None of our dogs likes kongs and at least Lily doesn't like peanut butter either. I think Javelin at best looks on PB as meh. Maybe just try smaller size on the chews (or maybe cut them in half.


Lily doesn't like peanut butter either? Haha ha haha. How funny.


----------



## rock55 (Aug 31, 2019)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Really, you're doing fine. I agree with the others. And 6 months is really very average for a puppy to get house broken. Average...meaning that some take longer and others less time. They're all different. I've had puppies get pretty good by 3 to 3.5 months...no joke. (Lab and Shepherd) My Dobe took 10 months to be reliable, (akkk) the poodle boys here longer than that, which was my fault. But anyhow, don't despair...keep at it. It does show that your puppy is trying to go outside when he eliminates by the door...at least if that happens above coincidence. Those little sphincter muscles (purse string) take a while to get stronger like Lily says.
> 
> I'd definitely cut out most or all of those salty, brine soaked chew things. I don't know that they're all that healthy anyhow.


Thank you Poodlebeguiled! Yes my last doggie was potty trained at 3 months and only peed in my house twice EVER. So this is new territory for me. But I am determined to conquer! No accidents past 2 days and I am committed to keep following my system.


----------



## rock55 (Aug 31, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> These are Peggy's favourite, even still, with her adult teeth, and they don't make her thirsty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PeggytheParti I am going to order that chew now! That you so much! Everyone here has been so supportive and helpful. This has not been easy and I am grateful for the feedback and advice. I was feeling so overwhelmed and alone.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

rock55 said:


> PeggytheParti I am going to order that chew now! That you so much! Everyone here has been so supportive and helpful. This has not been easy and I am grateful for the feedback and advice. I was feeling so overwhelmed and alone.


You are NEVER alone! 

You should see some of my hysterical posts from Peggy's first few months. (And not hysterical as in ha-ha.) The kind members of this forum not only offered me excellent advice and generously shared their own experiences, they doled out a little tough love on occasion, too. It was exactly what I needed.

With those yak chews, we love to use them for bonding time. At first we sat in Peggy's exercise pen with her and held one end while she chewed. She'd often climb into our laps and really cuddle in close. Now she's graduated to couch time, but we still generally hold one end while we watch TV and she chomps away. So much more pleasant than bully sticks, but be prepared for what looks like Parmesan shavings.

I find it very endearing that she'll walk into the living room, head straight to her toy box, pull one out, and bring it to us. Even if I'm not in the mood to hold it, she'll sit as close as she can. I'm never quite sure I'm doing anything right, but this seems to be a lovely alternative to the guarding behaviours some dogs exhibit around chews.


----------



## Grannyhorsesitter (Dec 17, 2019)

I've had many different breeds of dogs in my lifetime and currently am raising my first SP. She was a dream on housebreaking as I got get at 8 weeks and by 10 weeks we were having no accidents, never a poop one only pee and only 5-6 total at that. I'm in shock! Of the other dogs I've had males were always harder, took longer but never months. My Emma drinks, what I think is, an inordinate amount is water especially when she was younger, she's nearly 6 months right now, still drinks way more that my other dogs but had not had any problem holding it. Hope your guy gets his act together soon and turns out fine. Aren't these poodles fun dogs irrespective of any Doggie issues?! Just love my Emma.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Grannyhorsesitter (love your name!), you sound just like me. I was shocked at how quickly my spoo was potty trained and am generally just blown away by her daily. She's certainly uniquely challenging. I've always had very clever dogs, but she's on a whole other level. And that's not always easy!

I know she's a dog, but sometimes I feel like she's her own species. Yesterday I watched her make up games in the backyard, by herself, for half an hour. It was like watching a toddler play.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Peggy...do those yak chews last a long time? My tiny poodles mind you, are more than "powerful chewers." They'll rip to shreds a Kong toy, no matter how black it is. (the really tough ones) My toy poodles could match a wolf in tearing apart a hunk of prey, I tell you. I finally learned after many wasted toys and a lot of $$$ that a 7.5 or even the 4.5 lb poodle with teeth so small you need to have your glasses on to see them and a muzzle so small and dainty... has nothing whatsoever to do with the chewing prowess of these wee creatures.


----------



## Grannyhorsesitter (Dec 17, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Grannyhorsesitter (love your name!), you sound just like me. I was shocked at how quickly my spoo was potty trained and am generally just blown away by her daily. She's certainly uniquely challenging. I've always had very clever dogs, but she's on a whole other level. And that's not always easy!
> 
> I know she's a dog, but sometimes I feel like she's her own species. Yesterday I watched her make up games in the backyard, by herself, for half an hour. It was like watching a toddler play.


Yes, Emma wore out the barn cats and her furry bubba and sissy this morning quickly as she was WIRED so she started her own game while I finished cleaning the pens in the arena, sipping here and there to check on me. She's gotten the schedule down pat and bow tells me when it's time to get up in the morning and when to go out in the evening. Sometimes she tries to "help" me get my boots and coat on. She just takes such joy in life overall that it's hard not to be happy as well.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Peggy...do those yak chews last a long time? My tiny poodles mind you, are more than "powerful chewers." They'll rip to shreds a Kong toy, no matter how black it is. (the really tough ones) My toy poodles could match a wolf in tearing apart a hunk of prey, I tell you. I finally learned after many wasted toys and a lot of $$$ that a 7.5 or even the 4.5 lb poodle with teeth so small you need to have your glasses on to see them and a muzzle so small and dainty... has nothing whatsoever to do with the chewing prowess of these wee creatures.


?

Peggy takes about three days to get through half, chewing 60-90 minutes per day, and then we puff the remainder in the microwave. 

We've noticed differences not just from brand to brand but from chew to chew within the same package. Some are more brittle, which Peggy will quickly figure out. She'll then climb up onto the ottoman and drop it off the side, repeatedly, until it fractures on the hard floor. Dang poodle.

The Chewy brand I linked has been good so far. Petco's been much less consistent,

I think they're worth a shot for your boys, if only because they're so digestible and have a lovely smell compared to every other chew we've tried. Maybe for a special occasion? Has one got a birthday coming up?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Grannyhorsesitter said:


> Yes, Emma wore out the barn cats and her furry bubba and sissy this morning quickly as she was WIRED so she started her own game while I finished cleaning the pens in the arena, sipping here and there to check on me. She's gotten the schedule down pat and bow tells me when it's time to get up in the morning and when to go out in the evening. Sometimes she tries to "help" me get my boots and coat on. She just takes such joy in life overall that it's hard not to be happy as well.


Gotta love that special poodle brand of "helping" ?


----------



## rock55 (Aug 31, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> You are NEVER alone!
> 
> You should see some of my hysterical posts from Peggy's first few months. (And not hysterical as in ha-ha.) The kind members of this forum not only offered me excellent advice and generously shared their own experiences, they doled out a little tough love on occasion, too. It was exactly what I needed.
> 
> ...


Oh my stars! My puppy does the same thing! He loves to sit right by me or ON me while I hold his chew or him. Ha ha ha ha. And I have found the forum to be so helpful. I appreciate your post.


----------



## Benni (Dec 31, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I don't see anything wrong with what you're doing, and I'm very impressed with the daily schedule you've set up. Lucky puppy!
> 
> Peggy's 7.5 months and we still take her out every couple of hours during the day. The difference is that now she doesn't always potty. She still enjoys her sniff time, and loves stretching her legs, but sometimes she'll just pee, sometimes she'll just poop, and sometimes she does neither. This is a dramatic change from just 2 months ago.
> 
> ...


Does Peggy still need to be taken out every couple of hours during the day as she is now older than 7.5 months? My five month old poodle goes out between 1.5 to 2 hours during his waking hours. After drinking and eating, playing, training, etc. He lets me know by going to the sliding door in the kitchen and sitting or jumping on the glass door. He has never had an accident in his crate during the night and during his 1.5 to 2 hour naps he takes 3 times during the day He is always in the kitchen with me so I can attentively see him go to the door. I am sure it is partly because he loves to sniff outside but he always saves a bit of pee to show me he's going and of course to get praise and treat. Once he can hold it for longer, I will allow him to have access to the other rooms with carpet hoping he will know to walk into the kitchen and go to the door. He does not have a UTI since I was concerned about that so I took a urine sample to the vet. In reading information on line, it notes that a puppy should be able to hold his/her bladder one hour for every month of age....unless this is referring only to overnight rest periods. So, this made me quite nervous. He does not hold it for 5 hours while awake with me....he holds it during the night for 9 hours....any comments would be appreciated.

[Moderator note: Fixed quote formatting. No change to text. -PTP]


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Benni said:


> Does Peggy still need to be taken out every couple of hours during the day as she is now older than 7.5 months? My five month old poodle goes out between 1.5 to 2 hours during his waking hours. After drinking and eating, playing, training, etc. He lets me know by going to the sliding door in the kitchen and sitting or jumping on the glass door. He has never had an accident in his crate during the night and during his 1.5 to 2 hour naps he takes 3 times during the day He is always in the kitchen with me so I can attentively see him go to the door. I am sure it is partly because he loves to sniff outside but he always saves a bit of pee to show me he's going and of course to get praise and treat. Once he can hold it for longer, I will allow him to have access to the other rooms with carpet hoping he will know to walk into the kitchen and go to the door. He does not have a UTI since I was concerned about that so I took a urine sample to the vet. In reading information on line, it notes that a puppy should be able to hold his/her bladder one hour for every month of age....unless this is referring only to overnight rest periods. So, this made me quite nervous. He does not hold it for 5 hours while awake with me....he holds it during the night for 9 hours....any comments would be appreciated.
> 
> [Moderator note: Fixed quote formatting. No change to text. -PTP]


Peggy’s almost three years old now, so no. 

I think your poodle puppy sounds perfectly normal, and if your vet’s not worried, I wouldn’t be worried either.

One thing we did differently was proactively take Peggy out. As I mentioned above, we didn’t give her a chance to have accidents, nor did she get to call the shots (unless it was an urgent situation, such as tummy upset), because we were taking her out so frequently.

Your puppy might take advantage of your current system if he’s bored. Or maybe he really does require that many outings still, in order to be comfortable. The fact that he’s letting you know is wonderful. Just make sure he’s getting adequate stimulation and positive reinforcement for doing other things, so he doesn’t think going outside is the only way to earn rewards in the form of treats or human attention.

You might also consider making note of his outings for a few days and then starting to build a more structured schedule around them. Once you’ve established a routine, you can slowly shift it to fit best with your own schedule.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Benni said:


> My five month old poodle goes out between 1.5 to 2 hours during his waking hours. After drinking and eating, playing, training, etc.


Don’t worry and keep up the good work. Some dogs take longer than others. I wrote a post about Beckie, as she took quite a long time to be able to hold it for long. At 7-8 months, she was still needing to go every 60-90 minutes. Now she is 4 and I barely remember that time. It will be the same for you, as long as you don’t give your dog freedom too soon.


----------



## Benni (Dec 31, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I don't see anything wrong with what you're doing, and I'm very impressed with the daily schedule you've set up. Lucky puppy!
> 
> Peggy's 7.5 months and we still take her out every couple of hours during the day. The difference is that now she doesn't always potty. She still enjoys her sniff time, and loves stretching her legs, but sometimes she'll just pee, sometimes she'll just poop, and sometimes she does neither. This is a dramatic change from just 2 months ago.
> 
> ...





PeggyTheParti said:


> Peggy’s almost three years old now, so no.
> 
> I think your poodle puppy sounds perfectly normal, and if your vet’s not worried, I wouldn’t be worried either.
> 
> ...





PeggyTheParti said:


> Peggy’s almost three years old now, so no.
> 
> I think your poodle puppy sounds perfectly normal, and if your vet’s not worried, I wouldn’t be worried either.
> 
> ...





Dechi said:


> Don’t worry and keep up the good work. Some dogs take longer than others. I wrote a post about Beckie, as she took quite a long time to be able to hold it for long. At 7-8 months, she was still needing to go every 60-90 minutes. Now she is 4 and I barely remember that time. It will be the same for you, as long as you don’t give your dog freedom too soon.





PeggyTheParti said:


> Peggy’s almost three years old now, so no.
> 
> I think your poodle puppy sounds perfectly normal, and if your vet’s not worried, I wouldn’t be worried either.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response. We actually wait for him to let us know he needs to go out so there have not been accidents. It's just the frequency I have been worried about. Perhaps his bladder is not fully developed and the so called one month for every hour to hold does not apply to him. As far as attention, I fortunately am home with him all day as is my husband now working from home. He gets played with, trained, walked, Brushed and more. I have kept a daily log and it averages to every 1.5 hour's when he's awake. During walks he marks here and there. So, I will put my mind at ease while I wait until his need becomes less frequent.


----------



## Benni (Dec 31, 2021)

Dechi said:


> Don’t worry and keep up the good work. Some dogs take longer than others. I wrote a post about Beckie, as she took quite a long time to be able to hold it for long. At 7-8 months, she was still needing to go every 60-90 minutes. Now she is 4 and I barely remember that time. It will be the same for you, as long as you don’t give your dog freedom too soon.


Thank you for your reply. You have certainly put my mind at ease. I became concerned with reading the one month for every hour a puppy should hold his bladder. There is no way when he awake that he waits 5 hours to go to the door. It's 1.5 hours....just need to be more patient for his bladder to mature I suppose.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I think the one hour/month of age (+1) rule is a guide for how long they could hold it IF THEY HAD TO. If they are in a place that's OK for them to pee, I think they will/should. If I take Elroy for a walk, he pee's like 20 times 🤣!


----------



## Doggo23 (2 mo ago)

Benni said:


> Thank you for your reply. You have certainly put my mind at ease. I became concerned with reading the one month for every hour a puppy should hold his bladder. There is no way when he awake that he waits 5 hours to go to the door. It's 1.5 hours....just need to be more patient for his bladder to mature I suppose.


i know this is an old thread but I was wondering if you could give an update as to how your dad g us doing? I am in a similar situation. I have an 8.5 month old mini bernedoodle who, when out of the crate, wants to go out to pee every 2 hours. The bet as ruled out all the usual issues: uti, stones, etc, but said this frequency is not normal for this age. She said most dogs bladders have matured by now. The only hope she gave is that mini poodles are more prone to potty training issues and maybe, just maybe we could still see improvement. Reading this thread has definitely helped, but I am so exhausted of having to watch her all the time like she’s a brand new puppy. The next step is to see a specialist 6 hours away to rule out more serious issues. But she has never had an accident in her crate. She can actually hold it 5 hours out of the crate in the morning, but by lunch the every 2 hour cycle starts. Last week I called her bluff and called her away from the door a few times and eventually she peed by the door. Any updates would be greatly appreciated! I really need some hope that herbladder may still be maturing!


----------



## Benni (Dec 31, 2021)

At three months my male mini would go 10-14 times a day. I had him checked for a UTI but he did not have one. The vet did flush out his pupice area thinking maybe some dirt or dust irritated that area and sent me home with antibiotics and topical cream. By six months he would go about 8-10 time during the day. He was able to hold his urine overnight for 10 hours no problem or while he napped in his crate during the day for 2 hours. The vet thought it could be behavioral since he liked to be outside to sniff the grass and getting a treat for his "good boy" after he would "go potty." 

Benni, now 15months, is taken out for a walk or potty break no more than five hours in between. I have noticed after dinnertime at 6pm until his bedtime between 10-11pm he may go to the door more frequently. He seems to drink more during this timeframe and he gets very playful and energized between 8-9pm But, compared to what I went through at the beginning with him I am happy his bladder finally matured enough to cut down the 10-14 times a day. It was exhausting at times from in and out the door and the accidents he had here and there.

Hang in there.....it does get better.....


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Thanks for the update, @Benni  If anyone would like to offer their own experience or advice, here’s @Doggo23’s current thread:









Bladder taking forever to mature: please help!


Hello! I have an 8.5 month old mini bernedoodle named Molly. Around 5 months of age I noticed it seems like she couldn’t hold her bladder as long as she should be able to. At that point, when she was out of the crate, she could only hold it 60-90 minutes. She goes 10 hours crated overnight, and...




www.poodleforum.com


----------

